# [Wet Thumb Forum]-needle valves



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have looked around for this clipard needle valve and have not been able to find any in vancouver area so i had to get an aquarium landscape one for $40can but i want to run co2 to 2-3 f my other tanks as well i can get a manafold setup for $15 but need needle valves for it. where can i get a good needle valve from preferable localy if any one knows but online would be ok if i must.

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have looked around for this clipard needle valve and have not been able to find any in vancouver area so i had to get an aquarium landscape one for $40can but i want to run co2 to 2-3 f my other tanks as well i can get a manafold setup for $15 but need needle valves for it. where can i get a good needle valve from preferable localy if any one knows but online would be ok if i must.

tank specs are in my profile


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

you can always drill a hole inthe glass and get it centralized







.

75 Gal, 4.6 WPG MH 10 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
Mike's Canadian Aquatic Plant Page
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Check on the clippard web site and/or send them a message to find a dealer in your area.

Bob


----------



## otherguy (Feb 2, 2003)

I went to the clippard website and ordered a catalog from them.

Brandon

75gallon tank, wetdry filter, pressurized co2 with controller, uv, flourite substrate, 220watts lighting


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

YOU CAN ALSO DOWNLOAD A pdf VERSION OF THEIR CATALOG ONLINE.

bOB


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

You can order them from Clippard for $10.10 but shipping and handling is a joke. $4.78 for shipping and $10.00 for handling on 2 of them. WTF. Think I'll go with a competitor.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Before you give up, suggest you look on the clippard web site for a distributor in your area. Rember, Clippard is the manufacturer so it is not suprising they have a handling charge; many manufacturere won't bother with an order < $500.

Bob


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I sell Clippard stuff too.. but their manifld is still going to run you over $50 with the needlevalves, even from their distributors

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

The closest distributor to me is 300 miles away so that's out. I'll give you a shout Robert, when I'm ready to go with my next project. I plan to retire the Carbo Plus on my 75 gal. in favor of a pressurized system when the current carbon block runs out.









If Clippard doesn't want to mess with orders less that $500 they shouldn't put up an on line store. Or at least restrict it to wholesalers / corp. accounts.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Doomer -

I guess they decided to restrict it to those people willing to pay the $10.00 handling fee plus shipping.

In past situations, when looking for a specific part, I would have gladly have paid such a handling fee. 

So I guess they don't need to restrict who can access their on-line store. If it is worth it to you, you can buy there. If not, you won't. No harm done.

Of course you can usually buy such things from Robert and others, who have to mark it up to make a profit. If $18.00 - 19.50(common on-line fish store prices) plus shipping sounds lots better to you than Direct, then go for it.

Bob


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, I do have to make a profit! Its a difference of 7 or $8. Thats two packs of cigaretts for me!









Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't have a problem with the profit part. I just think it's unethical to diguise profit as "handling fee". Besides, Clippard shouldn't be competing directly with it's dealers.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Touchy subject- competing with distributors with a direct internet store. As a consumer, I like the diversity of selection available. I'd pay the handling and shipping if I want the product. $10 is no problem. I deal with outfits who want $2500/line item every day.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

I think the "$10.00 handling fee" is designed to avoid direct competition with their distributors. If you can buy locally for $10.10 or direct for $10.10 + 10.00 + shipping I think that protects the distributor pretty well.

Also, I would think they would set an arbitrary profit level in order to be bothered with small orders. It has to be worth their while or they should do as most manufacturers do and not sell direct period.

As for online fish distributors, I would guess that people need to get pretty deep into the technology to know or care who made the needle valve. For most people, buying from Robert or similar helps ensure they will get something that will work for their intended purpose. I would bet that 99% of Robert's customer don't know and don't care who the manufacturer is. 

Bob


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Well, I'm the one paying the 10 bucks. So what am I getting for it? Nothing !









The proper thing to do would be to waive the handling fee for those who are not within easy reach of one of their distributors but of course that never happens in the real world.


----------

